# Can only be played when the Habs win the cup.



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Never been played and never will hahaha





__





Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I need some kindling for the fireplace.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Diablo said:


> Never been played and never will hahaha


Reserved for playing Aerosmith's 'Dream On'?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Could be played sooner than a Maple Leafs' win.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

zontar said:


> Could be played sooner than a Maple Leafs' win.



Unlikely. Weber and Price are going to be done in 2-5 years, and the supporting cast is decent but hardly earth shattering.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

colchar said:


> Unlikely. Weber and Price are going to be done in 2-5 years, and the supporting cast is decent but hardly earth shattering.


But it's so Canadian to pick on the Leafs.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Who was the last Canadian team to hoist the Cup ? Until some other team around this country wins it again Montreal still has bragging rights. I'm not a Habs fan but that's the way it is.

I don't care for ads on my guitars. To each their own though.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

zontar said:


> Could be played sooner than a Maple Leafs' win.


ya this year its tough to say...both teams made some interesting moves. I dont have a lot of hope for either of them really. and they both need to act fast before the window closes and they have to move contracts (or veteran goalies).


zontar said:


> But it's so Canadian to pick on the Leafs.


and so satisfying to hate the Habs. 
I have far more reason to hate the Bruins....but it just doesnt feel the same.











brokentoes said:


> Who was the last Canadian team to hoist the Cup ? Until some other team around this country wins it again Montreal still has bragging rights. I'm not a Habs fan but that's the way it is.
> 
> I don't care for ads on my guitars. To each their own though.


shut up with your facts.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

laristotle said:


> Reserved for playing Aerosmith's 'Dream On'?


I've always loved Petty's Even the Losers.


----------

